# Hans Zimmer 2010 live, are the musicians miming?



## Mr Greg G (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm actually doing a mockup of the Inception track called Dream is Collapsing, and found an interesting video on youtube of the track being played live. Here is the link to the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcf1Cmosd0Y

It sounds exactly like on CD (except for the guitar, so the guitarist may be the only one actually playing) but there are only 3 strings players?? I thought at first glance those 3 babes were either choirs or dancing bimbos. Anyway, those guys must be real magicians to be able to get this huge epic sound from 3 strings players!

What's the point of playing live if you don't actually do a live performance?


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 14, 2010)

Mr Pringles @ Tue Sep 14 said:


> What's the point of playing live if you don't actually do a live performance?



I think they mixed the three live strings slightly over the synth/samples played by a keyboarder (the guy with the MAC on the right side plus a second one in the middle?) but in case of the violin and cello solos in the second part it was purely the live/pickup sound. I appreciate the fact that the Inception event featured the music as such and on second viewing I think the sound may be more live than first suspected. I mean, if I am not mistaken that is Tina Guo on the cello and she is a world star, not just some decoration (although looking decorative certainly).


----------



## Ed (Sep 14, 2010)

The live version sounds much better, the piano sounds different and theres more live elements such as with the last track Time. Theres also live syhth stuff happening as well, here's a very synth laden Batman performance http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTmeQv81cwU&feature=fvw


----------



## Narval (Sep 14, 2010)

Slightly OT, but interesting coincidence -

Inception: Gm-F#-D#-B

Batman: g-f#-d-b 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9t9t-UhLt2E
(@ 0.20)


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2yD4yDsiP4

Hmm Inception A Capella. Interesting.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Sep 14, 2010)

haha Choco, good one!


----------



## Dan Mott (Sep 15, 2010)

I like this, but it makes me really tired. I don't know about you guys, but the soundtrack just tires me because it's so constant. Good, but constant. It never stops for a breather.


----------



## bluejay (Sep 15, 2010)

The soundtrack tired me as well and I wondered if it was a fatiguing effect of the heavy compression used.


----------

